# Fichier ClarisCAD réutilisable? perdu à tout jamais?



## claude massart (18 Mars 2007)

Je ne travaille plus avec Classic . Cependant des "productions" réalisées par un logiciel 2D (ClarisCAD laissé pour compte au passage en Mac OS X,    passé à la trappe! ) me seraient très utiles. Je ne connais pas le format de ces fichiers de Claris CAD: ils lui sont certainement propres. Est-il possible de récupérer ces fichiers dans un logiciel de graphisme de Mac OS X? Existe-t-il? Google Sketchup, Intaglio, ArchiCAD , MacDraft ne les reconnaissent pas et donc sont-ils vraiment pêrdus? Un tout grand merci à celui ou ceux qui  m'aideront.  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi est-ce que tu n'installes pas l'environnement Classic sur ton ordi pour faire tourner  ton Claris CAD ?


----------



## claude massart (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai, il y a un an, désinstallé Classic parce que je ne parvenais plus à imprimer avec ce système. Depuis lors, j'ai trouvé, dans le magazine Avosmac, une astuce pour imprimer quand même , mais je ne parviens plus à installer Classic à partir du Cd d'installation Mac OS X Tiger! Je constate -vous constaterez- que je suis comme un débutant malgré 15 ans de pratique de Mac! Pitié! J'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre!


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2007)

Tu n'as plus un Cd de au moins Mac Os 9.1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

claude massart a dit:


> Je ne travaille plus avec Classic . Cependant des "productions" réalisées par un logiciel 2D (ClarisCAD laissé pour compte au passage en Mac OS X,    passé à la trappe! ) me seraient très utiles. Je ne connais pas le format de ces fichiers de Claris CAD: ils lui sont certainement propres. Est-il possible de récupérer ces fichiers dans un logiciel de graphisme de Mac OS X? Existe-t-il? Google Sketchup, Intaglio, ArchiCAD , MacDraft ne les reconnaissent pas et donc sont-ils vraiment pêrdus? Un tout grand merci à celui ou ceux qui  m'aideront.  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif



As tu essayé de les ouvrir avec le module vectoriel de Claris Works ? On ne sait jamais, un coup de bol ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2007)

Up ! moi aussi je cherche une solution pour Claris CAD pour une connaissance  il se trouve qu'avec les nouveaux MacIntels, c'est bye-bye Classic 

Any idea ? Merci d'avanceeeeeeeuh :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Up ! moi aussi je cherche une solution pour Claris CAD pour une connaissance  il se trouve qu'avec les nouveaux MacIntels, c'est bye-bye Classic
> 
> Any idea ? Merci d'avanceeeeeeeuh :love:



Pitêt avec ça ? coucou


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2007)

Et dans les logiciels qui savent ouvrir ce type de fichier ?  (sans &#233;mulation ou trop de chipotage ?)

En tout cas merci Pascal (  too :love: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et dans les logiciels qui savent ouvrir ce type de fichier ?  (sans &#233;mulation ou trop de chipotage ?)
> 
> En tout cas merci Pascal (  too :love: )



Sinon, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a sur le forum, chez nos voisins de Mac Plus :



> Le format de fichier de Claris CAD est quasiment identique &#224; celui de MacDraw II, aux codes type/cr&#233;ateur pr&#232;s.
> 
> Il suffit de donner &#224; un fichier ClarisCAD les codes type/cr&#233;ateur d'un fichier MacDraw II pour l'ouvrir dans tout logiciel capable d'ouvrir du MacDraw II.
> 
> ...



En ouvrant ces documents sur un Mac PPC, avec un de ces logiciels, il serait peut-&#234;tre possible de les sauver ensuite dans un format vectoriel standard (PICT) ?


----------

